# My spouse visa experience & processing time - what's yours?



## jillbartlett (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi there,

I just wanted to share to you all my visa experience as I know that the visa experience is never easy and I always found reading forums very helpful and informational.

I am an Australian citizen and married to a British national. I met my husband in the UK - I started going out with him when my previous visa had expired and therefore I had to apply for a Discretionary Leave to Remain Visa in the UK. I had used immigration solicitors (UK Visa and Immigration agency- don't recommend at all, really crap service) to apply on my behalf. My application was based on human rights grounds and the fact that I had ties in the UK as I have lived there for almost 3 years. My application was denied as I did not have any right to stay in the UK when I applied for the visa. I had 28 days from the refusal letter date to head back to Australia. The letter also stated that my partner can assist me in obtain an entry clearance from the UK should he wish to do so. I do not recommend anyone to apply for a Discretionary Leave to Remain visa as it is a very difficult visa to obtain as they will find any excuse to base their refusal decision - it is a waste of money and can take up to 6 months to process.

Me and my partner ended up getting married on 17 July 2011 in Las Vegas. I then returned to Australia to apply for my spouse settlement visa. My application was mailed on 25 July 2011 and I received an email on 4 August 2004 saying my visa has been despatched. I received my passport back and documents today, 9 August 2011. So altogether it took around 2 weeks since sending my application which I was pretty happy about as the border agency website said it will take up to 6 weeks.

I sent the following supporting docmentation:
- my passport and notarised copy of my husband's passport
- 2 passport photos
- birth certificate
- marriage certificate
- me and partners 3 month bank statements, payslips and tax statements
- joint tenancy agreement and joint bills
- greeting cards, wedding photos and other photos
- photocopy of all the above.

Just some tips for anyone wishing to apply for the visa:
- Be honest in your application, disclose everything especially if you have been denied a visa before.
- Make sure your supporting documentation is complete, organised and original.
- Don't bother calling up any hotlines or anyone in the border agency as they won't be much help. Try the border agency website and forums.
- Remember, the visa process is just a formality. As long as you meet the eligibility requirements and provide the appropriate documentation, you have nothing to worry about.
- Lastly, don't lose hope if your visa gets denied - where there is a will there is a way!

It has been a painful visa experience and I know I'm not the only one out there. What matters is the outcome - my visa has been approved and I am seeing my husband again next week


----------



## xstephnz (Aug 9, 2011)

When I moved to the UK from New Zealand, my visa got rejected the first time. It took about four months between my initial application and being accepted to move over. Everything was fine, but to get my visa my bank account had to be padded out to prove that I could survive in the UK for a few months before getting a job.


----------



## Camelia (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello Jill ,
Im so happy for you, I'm sure its been a painful experience but it was worth it.

Me and my husband are going through the same ordeal, we're trying to apply for a spouse visa while I'm in my home country,they said they will do everything from the UK!!!! the sad thing is my husband went to the UK visa and immigration company and alrready paid them, Im very worried they're just a scam! I already found so many wrong things, plus I have a"feeling"!!
How were they? what didnt u like about them? did they help you in anyway?? The sad thing is we cant get a refund so we can do nothing but to go along, my husband paid 500 pounds, how much did u pay if I might ask? is there any advice you can give us in dealing with them? is it a fake company?

Thank you so much for your help, we really need it!!


----------



## jillbartlett (Aug 4, 2011)

Camelia said:


> Hello Jill ,
> Im so happy for you, I'm sure its been a painful experience but it was worth it.
> 
> Me and my husband are going through the same ordeal, we're trying to apply for a spouse visa while I'm in my home country,they said they will do everything from the UK!!!! the sad thing is my husband went to the UK visa and immigration company and alrready paid them, Im very worried they're just a scam! I already found so many wrong things, plus I have a"feeling"!!
> ...


Hi Camelia,

Don't worry, it's not a scam company, they actually do exist. They just really have bad service and they are very slow, so you have to keep following it up with them. That's how much they charged me as well (although they were sneaky and said I was getting a special deal). I decided to just do the spouse visa myself, I didn't want anything to do with them anymore. Good luck with everything! 

J


----------



## Camelia (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Jill,
Thank you so much for your quick answer, so can I let them do the application? Do they know what to do? they emailed me a big list of documents to send them, they said they will take care of eveything for us, and I dont have to go to the embassy in my country untill they call me for the interview to take my biometric details, Im thinking since we paid already and we can't get a refund, to let them deal wiith it and do it, Im taking the english test on the 20th of august and the results come 4 weeks after,so even if they're slow we do have time.
Thanks!!!




jillbartlett said:


> Hi Camelia,
> 
> Don't worry, it's not a scam company, they actually do exist. They just really have bad service and they are very slow, so you have to keep following it up with them. That's how much they charged me as well (although they were sneaky and said I was getting a special deal). I decided to just do the spouse visa myself, I didn't want anything to do with them anymore. Good luck with everything!
> 
> J


----------



## erina (Feb 21, 2011)

jillbartlett said:


> I sent the following supporting docmentation:
> - my passport and notarised copy of my husband's passport
> - 2 passport photos
> - birth certificate
> ...


Hi Jill, just wondering what marriage certificate you sent with your application? Was it the one you signed together in Las Vegas, or was it one in which you got from the births,deaths and marriage's registry in your state? I ask because i am worried that sending the certificate we sign on the day of our wedding isnt sufficient legal proof that we are married.

Also, apparently they are brining in that when you re-appeal after a refusal you have to pay the full price again, seems like they are trying to eliminate the idea of where there is a will there is a way


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

erina said:


> Hi Jill, just wondering what marriage certificate you sent with your application? Was it the one you signed together in Las Vegas, or was it one in which you got from the births,deaths and marriage's registry in your state? I ask because i am worried that sending the certificate we sign on the day of our wedding isnt sufficient legal proof that we are married.
> 
> Also, apparently they are brining in that when you re-appeal after a refusal you have to pay the full price again, seems like they are trying to eliminate the idea of where there is a will there is a way


If I may reply, as I know the situation in US (but not in Australia) regarding marriage certificate. In US, you must get a marriage certificate issued by state or city vital records office, not just the paper an officiant may give you. So after your marriage, the officiant signs the marriage license and it gets sent (or you can elect to take it yourself) to the vital records office. After your marriage is recorded, they can issue you certificate that you submit to UKBA for your visa application. This normally takes just a few days, esp if you offer to take the license yourself and don't rely on the officiant to mail it. 

If your application fails, you can normally appeal against the decision and this is free. But if your appeal fails, then you have to pay the full fees again on reapplying.


----------



## erina (Feb 21, 2011)

Joppa said:


> If I may reply, as I know the situation in US (but not in Australia) regarding marriage certificate. In US, you must get a marriage certificate issued by state or city vital records office, not just the paper an officiant may give you. So after your marriage, the officiant signs the marriage license and it gets sent (or you can elect to take it yourself) to the vital records office. After your marriage is recorded, they can issue you certificate that you submit to UKBA for your visa application. This normally takes just a few days, esp if you offer to take the license yourself and don't rely on the officiant to mail it.
> 
> If your application fails, you can normally appeal against the decision and this is free. But if your appeal fails, then you have to pay the full fees again on reapplying.


Feels like my head is going to explode.. still waiting on an email from UK enquiries. The automatic email they sent back said they would reply in 10 days. Last time I emailed them 2 years ago I never got a response so we shall see.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

erina said:


> Feels like my head is going to explode.. still waiting on an email from UK enquiries. The automatic email they sent back said they would reply in 10 days. Last time I emailed them 2 years ago I never got a response so we shall see.


If you want to pay for a premium phone number (AUD12), you can speak to someone at UKBA and get a reply. 
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/australia/contact/enquiries?langname=UK English


----------

